# Good grouper bottom?



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone know how far east of Perdido pass we would need to go to find good gag grouper bottom without having to go to the edge? Gags don't seem to like Alabama's mud bottom. Or am I wrong about that?

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

There are some live bottom spots out passed about 15 miles, but most of the numbers are private


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nope ! way pass 15 miles like 35


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The Edge bite hasn't been the greatest lately. I think the commercial fleet has been pounding it. Another 5 miles might be better. You'll find a few by hitting a bunch of spots but doubt you'll find numbers of them.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

amarcafina said:


> Nope ! way pass 15 miles like 35



I must be the only one with those numbers


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Wasn't looking for numbers cause I know how that works. We were looking for something under 100 ft of water, and wondering where the unproductive mud bottom stops and hope begins. I used to catch quite a few out of Destin in 65 feet of water, but that far is out of the question. We dock in Bon Secour and we use about an hour running just to get in the Gulf. Looking for an area we can expect to find some closer than the edge.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> Wasn't looking for numbers cause I know how that works. We were looking for something under 100 ft of water, and wondering where the unproductive mud bottom stops and hope begins. I used to catch quite a few out of Destin in 65 feet of water, but that far is out of the question. We dock in Bon Secour and we use about an hour running just to get in the Gulf. Looking for an area we can expect to find some closer than the edge.



I think yellow gravel is about the closest to Perdido that's gonna have great bottom, but then again it would probably be better to trailer to pensacola and launch there instead of running east. I personally would go with what I know and run straight to the edge, but that's just what I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Trysler grounds give up plenty of nice grouper. Start with the public numbers and drift, locating rocks along the way. Jigging artificial reefs can score plenty of grouper too with minimal by catch. Use large buck tail or plastic skirted jigs and let the boat do most of the jigging. I've caught tons of Gags doing this on public numbers within 10 miles of the pass


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys are awesome. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Trysler grounds give up plenty of nice grouper. Start with the public numbers and drift, locating rocks along the way. Jigging artificial reefs can score plenty of grouper too with minimal by catch. Use large buck tail or plastic skirted jigs and let the boat do most of the jigging. I've caught tons of Gags doing this on public numbers within 10 miles of the pass


Nice info, now that snapper season is over. Been wondering what to fish for next but like many not interested in traveling to far offshore.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Reading in between the lines we see two stories. The first one is that there are a lot of overlooked fishing spots within 10 of the passes and the second is that since a lot of people don't want to burn the gas to get out farther to were the fish are let the people who do go, fish on less crowded spots.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I must be the only one with those numbers


That's what make them private


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> There are some live bottom spots out passed about 15 miles, but most of the numbers are private


I didnt know live bottom was private


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's private until someone else finds it. I'm not sure which boat it is out of Destin but one of the CFH boats not only picks you off on radar but actually motors up close enough to see what you are catching. I guess there are a few CFH captains that don't have tons of private spots full of big fish. It's kind of funny because I have had several people mention the same thing to me and I suspect it's the same guy, always SE of Destin.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Kim said:


> It's private until someone else finds it. I'm not sure which boat it is out of Destin but one of the CFH boats not only picks you off on radar but actually motors up close enough to see what you are catching. I guess there are a few CFH captains that don't have tons of private spots full of big fish. It's kind of funny because I have had several people mention the same thing to me and I suspect it's the same guy, always SE of Destin.


Any time a charter boat can find a new hole its gravy, they can fish it out then move on to their private spot, we hate it but it makes sense. I know as of now if I see a charter boat at rest I plan to zap him and try his spot.


----------

